# California Fresh Coat



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We are using a bit of this stuff on a current project in which the homeowner happened to do a whole bunch of sampling of her own, through a California supplier, and she asked that we use at least a few gallons, since the dealer had been so helpful to her. Really, really great customer, so I agreed.

One basic measure of a paints adhesion and coverage capacity is how easily it cleans off your hands at the end of the day. This stuff was difficult to clean off. I think it might actually be a pretty good paint.

Looks good on the wall too.

Anyone use it much?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm a big fan of California products. The 2010 exterior is a nice line as well as their kitchen and bath paint. 

The biggest problem is trying to find a retailer.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

I've always like CA. paints. Only used int. It is one of the better ones....IMO.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have used a fair amount of the 2010 exterior, but I am about the only one using it from the store I use and they are the only carrier in the area, so I am guessing it will be unavailable to me soon (once they need to do another order I will probably be out of luck).

They tested the interior with their trillium?? (hi-strength waterborne tints) and the results were not very impressive on the interior lines, so it looks like the entire line is not coming in at this point.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

They had to use the name Fresh Coat? Really? lol


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I use a lot of "Fres Coat" and I love it. I have been using it on more than half my interior jobs for about 4 years. It doesnt dry too fast, or slow and covers really well. 2010 is fine exterior paint, I have used tons of it. Their Larcoloid trim stuff is bulletproof(only high gloss so far though). Cool company. Lots of good products and good prices.
I was interested to check out their new trillion tinted Elements line, but I really had wanted to hear that it was awesome like Aura, but from what little I have heard, it seems to be in a different category, the NOT Aura category. But it is way cheaper, $35-40ish.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

kdpaint said:


> I use a lot of "Fres Coat" and I love it. I have been using it on more than half my interior jobs for about 4 years. It doesnt dry too fast, or slow and covers really well. 2010 is fine exterior paint, I have used tons of it. Their Larcoloid trim stuff is bulletproof(only high gloss so far though). Cool company. Lots of good products and good prices.
> I was interested to check out their new trillion tinted Elements line, but I really had wanted to hear that it was awesome like Aura, but from what little I have heard, it seems to be in a different category, the NOT Aura category. But it is way cheaper, $35-40ish.



It sounds like that is what we were hoping for with the Trillium as well. Similar to Gennex tints but better price point. Not the case though it would appear Would have been nice, since we just had a BM price increase and another one is weeks away it sounds like.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

The interior stuff is okay, but have used the exterior several times and really like it. Just sprayed a lakefront house with it 2 weeks ago. They also make some nice stains.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

For what its worth, June 2010's Consumer Reports picked it as THE best exterior paint. (not the best buy, that was Berh)


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

VP, given previous discussions and the title of this thread, I LOLed when I discovered it was actually about a coatings product, not the other type of FC


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

y.painting said:


> VP, given previous discussions and the title of this thread, I LOLed when I discovered it was actually about a coatings product, not the other type of FC


I had the same reaction when I opened this thread. Like when you shake a Christmas present, excited with an image of what's inside, only to be slightly disappointed when you open it, but having to pretend it's exactly what you wanted.


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I have used a fair amount of the 2010 exterior, but I am about the only one using it from the store I use and they are the only carrier in the area, so I am guessing it will be unavailable to me soon (once they need to do another order I will probably be out of luck).
> 
> They tested the interior with their trillium?? (hi-strength waterborne tints) and the results were not very impressive on the interior lines, so it looks like the entire line is not coming in at this point.


Don't worry Dean. I am sure they can still get it for you. No concrete decisions have been made on it at this point.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I used interior FreshCoat for years, never any complaints. Although I did a yellow paint on walls I resurfaced with mud - had the wall oil primer tinted yellow, and it took the full two topcoats to just barely squeak by with full coverage. Not a big deal, but these newer one-coater paints have kind of spoiled me in the past few years. Had I not tinted the primer - I don't think it would have been 100%.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> We are using a bit of this stuff on a current project in which the homeowner happened to do a whole bunch of sampling of her own, through a California supplier, and she asked that we use at least a few gallons, since the dealer had been so helpful to her. Really, really great customer, so I agreed.
> 
> *One basic measure of a paints adhesion and coverage capacity is how easily it cleans off your hands at the end of the day*. This stuff was difficult to clean off. I think it might actually be a pretty good paint.
> 
> ...


 Never used the paint but I was washing my hands before eating last night and the wife mentioned how clean they were. I said yea cheap paint doesn't stick to your hands like the good stuff. 

Its a very good indicator of the quality of paint you have been using that day.


----------

